# Transparent Tivo Central Menus



## steve101 (Jan 4, 2005)

Option to overlay Tivo Central menus over
the channel video like the Guide does now.


----------



## JoeTaxpayer (Dec 23, 2008)

I was going to suggest this. You got there first. Surprised no one else chimed in.
When I am watching a show it would be nice to be able to look at my "now playing list" and maybe set up a transfer from, other room, without stopping the show I'm watching.

This was the *only* thing the Comcast DVR did that I miss.


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

Unless it is an option which can be turned off, I vote, "Absolutely not!".


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

I've had this happen on my S1 tivo due to some bug or other,
suddenly it lost all backgrounds, and menus became transparent.

A reboot fixed it, and I can't reproduce it - but it shows its probably possible with a small hack.


----------

